# Sony a390 - awaited



## paul'dee'dowling (Sep 2, 2015)

Being mildly. but disruptively Autistic [ my mind sees in snapshots , but my head can't get past the details to smooth it all together ]  .
I love sameness and continuity and absolute simplicity - 
Enter a Sony A290 bought as inexpensively as possible to use a favourite Minolta 35-80 lens ..
It reminds me of an industrial designer's plastic mock up for a DSLR !
Virtually devoid of features , ' discrete 'screen , modest graphics - 
I love it-but then I grew up with Minolta SRTs  !

For a snapshot camera , plus some minor more considered picture taking , the picture quality is acceptable , but then I don't expect it outclass my equally minimalist , Leica M8 1939 Summitar  or even the venerable Leica Digilux 3 ,
OK, I have an A35  35 F1.8 , but don't get on with the EVF artefacts .

And the A390 ? A princely £102 from e-bay with [ another ] standard lens a  Tamron 80-300 because simplicity is OK , but I wanted a 'waist level finder' and live view aka my Pansonic G1 . may be useful !

Honest , I read all the reviews  pitching a 2 year old sensor and lightweight construction against the sensible competion , but it's  a relief without distraction .

So , maybe these much maligned cameras can find a place for some !

de


----------



## Wasp1 (Mar 4, 2016)

I owned a Sony a390 and it was a great first up camera and helped you learn what you were doing in the photography world. I would have kept it when I bought my Sony a77 but the quality between them was very noticeable. So I decided to sell it so I could concentrate on my new camera. But I think it is a more than capable camera for anyone to get into this hobby.


----------

